# Ok, Now I'm steamed.



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Ok, My custom title control is off..
My Private messaging is off..
I assume search is off.

Why?

I'm putting time and effort trying to help the site - apparently I'm being punished for it by losing features.

I am *not* amused.


----------



## Grazzt (Nov 26, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> I'm putting time and effort trying to help the site - apparently I'm being punished for it by losing features.




A bit dramatic aren't we? Perhaps someone made a simple mistake. Why not email Morrus, PCat, or whomever and simply ask "What's up?"


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> A bit dramatic aren't we? Perhaps someone made a simple mistake. Why not email Morrus, PCat, or whomever and simply ask "What's up?"




I have, but Russ usually takes a good 2 weeks to respond to anything, *if* he responds.  This is something I want corrected ASAP so if one of the other ops can handle it then that would be useful.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 26, 2003)

Have you considered the possibility that you may indeed be a turkey?



Edit: A _steamed_ turkey, that is.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Have you considered the possibility that you may indeed be a turkey?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: A _steamed_ turkey, that is.




Oh, I switched the avatar to Turkey myself.  I was going to make the title ENWorld Turkey until I found out I couldn't mod my title.  Then I went to PM Russ about this and found out I couldn't PM.  That made me angry.


----------



## Henry (Nov 26, 2003)

Ok, first, BREATHE. 

Second, I'll e-mail Kevin and Russ and ask them to look it up.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2003)

Angry? Michael, you need to calm down and put things into perspective. Why on earth do you think that someone would deliberately turn off those features for you? You are way out of line here.

Anyway, I've fixed it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

I am breathing.  But I'm also fustrated.  What fustrates me most is the dichotomy of trust given me.  On the one hand, I have the access codes necessary to crash the site pretty much for good if I was an evil jerk.  But I don't have the admin permissions to work towards improving the site.

I would never do anything to harm this site or this community.  I've done all I can to earn trust in this matter, but some days things happen that make me feel like that trust isn't earned and that all I've done is in vain.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Angry? Michael, you need to calm down and put things into perspective. Why on earth do you think that someone would deliberately turn off those features for you? You are way out of line here.
> 
> Anyway, I've fixed it.




I'm sorry.  I figured it got turned off by accident when you took me down from temp admin status back down to a normal poster.  But rationally knowing and emotionally accepting are two different things.  

In twelve hours I'll be fine.  I'm going to do something constructive now.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 26, 2003)

_laugh_

Hey, Mike, have a drumstick and chill out, willya?



			
				Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> ...I have the access codes necessary to crash the site pretty much for good if I was an evil jerk.




Why don't'cha give _me_ the codes?  Seriously.  You can e-mail them to me.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> _laugh_
> 
> Hey, Mike, have a drumstick and chill out, willya?
> 
> ...




They're not mine to give.


----------



## Mark (Nov 26, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Why don't'cha give _me_ the codes?  Seriously.  You can e-mail them to me.




Ladies and Gentlemen, I implore you!  Please do not allow the access codes to fall into the hands of the Evil Genius Tom Cashel!  Do not be lulled into submission by his straightforward and seemingly innocuous request!  No good can come from it!


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 26, 2003)

bummer. i got all excited at the thread title. i thought morrus had used some of the contributions to put in a steam room.

 *sigh*


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 26, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, I implore you!  Please do not allow the access codes to fall into the hands of the *Evil Genius* Tom Cashel!




And here I was thinking I was just an Evil Jerk...


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I was just an Evil Jerk...




i've had jamacian Jerked Chicken...

but with an evil template and on a larger fowl like a turkey it just sounds wrong.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey, Michael, I trust you.

Course, I have no pull.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Course, I have no pull.




quick pull my finger.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 26, 2003)

For the love of God, don't fall for that trick again!

Michael, I think we're mistaking trust with authority. A good rule of thumb is: Never change any setting without getting a direct okay from Morrus to do so. He likes to be hands on, and circumventing those wishes is a bit rude - sort of like walking into someone else's house and redoing their walls, even if you're a fantastic painter. 

This has nothing to do with your impressive skills or willingness to help, of course; that isn't in doubt. But no one has the right to decide actual art and color schemes except for the guy in charge, and that won't change.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> quick pull my finger.




Here...

AAGH!

When will I learn to listen to P-Kitty over Diaglo???

  Whew, stinky!


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 27, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> sort of like walking into someone else's house and redoing their walls, even if you're a fantastic painter.




 great! now i have to replan my whole weekend....


----------



## jdavis (Nov 27, 2003)

Ok I got nothing to add to the discussion, but man that turkey looks good. I'm about 12 hours away from some good eating and some Football, please don't let Tom Cashel nuke the place, I'd have to spend time with the family instead of posting and on a Holiday no less.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 27, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I was just an Evil Jerk...




Clearly he's using a very liberal interpretation of the word *genius*.

On the other hand, if you do manage to nuke the place, I'll get to have glow in the dark parties... at least until we all collapse into heaps of diseased and cancer ridden flesh.


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Here...
> 
> AAGH!
> 
> ...




Ah, but you can rest easy knowing full well that it is the _Original_ Stinky, festering since 1974...  



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> Clearly he's using a very liberal interpretation of the word *genius*.




I thought I was being conservative...


----------

